# Ab 1336 vfd......



## jaspersk (Jun 26, 2008)

I take it you work in industrial controls. Me too. There have been a few folks that have done industrial drives but I have never seen a Rockwell drive drive. I studied it myself for a short while before deciding that for me it was more work than it was worth. You need a drive that can take DC input. A standard 1336 could possibly be modified to work but there are drives configured specifically for a common DC bus which are ideal. Now the real problem I found is that it is difficult to find something that works at a reasonable voltage. You need a lot of batteries to get to the voltage level for the DC bus required by the Rockwell batteries. A standard 1336 will have 480VAC input so the DC bus level would be??? Well, I can't remember but it is a lot of 12V batteries. I like the preconfigured controllers because they have all of the logic and safety circuits built in for a car. I gave up on the Rockwell VFD plan and bought a Zilla. Search for industrial and I think you'll find a few other threads in addition to the Siemens recently. I do remember finding some oddball drives that were configured for a common DC bus at lower voltage so they are out there but I think a 1336 would be tough.


----------



## Wattmotion (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been thinking about using a classic 1336 as well. This guy is using a Danfoss drive with 600 volts worth of battery. He removed the AC front end and wired his DC to the bus. Like most AC drives, the buss connections are too small to use as a feed. He is his link to his blog where he discusses it. http://a4x4kiwi.blogspot.com/ 
and AustinEV: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1149

I set up and program AC drives all the time and feel comfortable applying one for use in an EV. Just waiting for a decent used unit to come along on Ebay to use in my next vehicle.


----------

